# palheta



## Naivius

Hola, me pudieran ayudar a entender el uso de palheta en este texto?
 
_Falou do sapateiro que dizia que as mulheres seduzem pela palheta; porque elaboram melhor as emoções, os afectos. _
 
Obrigada!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Palheta em o texto quere significar "língua".


----------



## Mangato

Palheta, e uma lâmina feita de cana ou metal, colocada na embocadura de algumos instrumentos musicais de sopro que se faz vibrar. Assim origina-se o som no clarineta, saxofón etc
Na Galiza ussa-se no sentido figurado para se refererir á lingua.
Dizemos molhar a palheta por beber 

Cumprimentos

É possivel que o sapateiro dissera que as mulheres seduzem porque expressan melhor os sentimentos?

Aguardo eu também as respostas

Edito:  Xiao Roel foi mais rápido


----------



## Naivius

Obrigada pelas suas respostas.

Palheta en el sentido de 'lingua', se usa de manera informal o en cualquier contexto?

Saludos!


----------



## Carfer

'_Palheta_' é conversa. Alguém que _tem muita palheta_ é alguém que seduz pela conversa, que sabe usar da palavra para seduzir os outros e conseguir os seus intentos.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> '_Palheta_' é conversa. Alguém que _tem muita palheta_ é alguém que seduz pela conversa, que sabe usar da palavra para seduzir os outros e conseguir os seus intentos.


 
Entonces es lo que en español decimos_ tienen mucha labia._


----------



## Naivius

Carfer said:


> '_Palheta_' é conversa. Alguém que _tem muita palheta_ é alguém que seduz pela conversa, que sabe usar da palavra para seduzir os outros e conseguir os seus intentos.


 

Umm, gracias por la explicación.

Saludos!


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Nunca ouvi _palheta_ nesse sentido aqui no Brasil. Mas talvez seja ignorância minha, gostaria de saber de outros brasileiros. De todo modo, agradeço a informação dada pelos foreiros ibéricos =). 

Até.:


----------



## MPA

Pra mim palheta é um "triângulo" que usa-se para tocar guitarras e contra-baixos, e nunca ouvi essa palavra para outro significado. Eu falo que a pessoa _tem muita lábia_ (a mesma coisa que o Mangato disse).


----------



## fernandobn97007

Do Michaelis Moderno dicionário da Língua Portuguesa
Palheta também quer dizer 1 pernas 2 sapatos ou botas


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Entonces es lo que en español decimos_ tienen mucha labia._


 
Isso mesmo. _'Ter muita palheta_' ou _'ter muita lábia'_ são sinónimos em português.


----------



## Tomby

Carfer said:


> Isso mesmo. _'Ter muita palheta_' ou _'ter muita lábia'_ são sinónimos em português.


Em espanhol são sinónimas dessas expressões portuguesas "_tener mucha labia_" (já mencionada) e "_tener un pico/piquito de oro_". (clic).
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## coolbrowne

Note que a pergunta de *Tagarela* é a respeito da _possibilidade_ do uso de palheta _no sentido de lábia _no Brasil





Tagarela said:


> Nunca ouvi _palheta_ nesse sentido aqui no Brasil. Mas talvez seja ignorância minha, gostaria de saber de outros brasileiros...


 
Estes sentidos (além de outras possibilidades para "_palheta_"), embora legítimos, não têm qualquer relação com o assunto em pauta





fernandobn97007 said:


> ...Palheta também quer dizer 1 pernas 2 sapatos ou botas


Até mais ver...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Não acho o significado "pernas". E o significado "sapatos" é gíria e só  se pode usar em plural, cousa que denota a sua origem actual.

O significado primeiro, "pequena peça delgada que, ao ser posta em vibração pelo sopro ou corrente de ar, produz o som", e o que, figuradamente, dá o significado de "língua" e, secundariamente o de "fala". 
O nome deriva do feito de se fazer de palha a dita peça que é a que produz o som da gaita, o instrumento popular autóctono da Gallaecia (as actuais Galiza e Norte de Portugal)e que já se podem observar em os capiteis românicos ou em as iluminações das _Cantigas de Santa Maria_, de Afonso X.
Por asociação coa súa forma passou a designar outras diversas peças de forma laminar.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



coolbrowne said:


> Note que a pergunta de *Tagarela* é a respeito da _possibilidade_ do uso de palheta _no sentido de lábia _no Brasil
> 
> Estes sentidos (além de outras possibilidades para "_palheta_"), embora legítimos, não têm qualquer relação com o assunto em pautaAté mais ver...



O Coolbrowne tem razão, gostaria de verificar se em alguma região do país palheta é usada como _lábia, língua_. Costumo ouvir palheta no mesmo sentido que o MPA apontou, objeto para tocar violão e contra-baixos. 

Consultei dois dicionários, nenhum deles fala sobre _lábia_ ou _língua_. Pelo visto, é um uso europeu mesmo. 

Até.:


----------



## Mangato

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> O Coolbrowne tem razão, gostaria de verificar se em alguma região do país palheta é usada como _lábia, língua_. Costumo ouvir palheta no mesmo sentido que o MPA apontou, *objeto para tocar violão e contra-baixos*.  Isso en espanhol é  *púa*
> 
> Consultei dois dicionários, nenhum deles fala sobre _lábia_ ou _língua_. Pelo visto, é um uso europeu mesmo.
> 
> Até.:


----------



## fernandobn97007

> Estes sentidos (além de outras possibilidades para "_palheta_"), embora legítimos, não têm qualquer relação com o assunto em pauta
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fernandobn97007*
> 
> 
> ...Palheta também quer dizer 1 pernas 2 sapatos ou botas
> 
> Até mais ver...


Desculpas mas acho que tem tudo a ver!



> *Falou* do *sapateiro* que *dizia* que as *mulheres* *seduzem* pela *palheta*; *porque* *elaboram* *melhor* as *emoções*, os *afectos*. Os homens são primários: um par de pernas que passa e ficam a olhar - ele fica a olhar. Da doença. Da alegria em que o haver sol o deixa. Do livro que acaba de sair, Arquipélago da Memória. De que é que trata o livro: do que vai escrito nele. No dia seguinte à conversa, seria revelado o nome do Nobel da Literatura de 2008.


----------

